# Cost of Air Can Regas -Vehicle



## jp1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi,

How much does it cost to regas air con for a car in Spain. 

Is there a link for a nationwide autocentre that someone can provide that does this.

Thanks

Title should read AIR CON


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

jp1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How much does it cost to regas air con for a car in Spain.
> 
> ...




Depends where you are but here there’s a place does a voucher in the local euro weekly news where it’s 43€


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

www.norauto.es


----------



## jp1 (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks


----------



## briand6868 (Mar 21, 2014)

Got my Honda HRV regassed in Norauto in Tarragona last Summer for e35.


----------

